# WIMA MKS2 vs WIMA MKS4?



## Lithos

Ive got 2 WIMA MKS2 1uF caps and 2 WIMA MKS4 1uF caps. The MKS4 caps are bigger, but which one is better and what is the difference?


----------



## Daroid

Don't you have any alternatives ? IMO the MKS4 is crap for audio, i didn't believe it was noticeable, and it was snake-oil but it really does sound harsh and rough compared to Evox CMK polycarbonate which is basically the same size (width is a bit larger).
 Difference between MKS2 and 4 is negligible, only the pin grid/spacing is different. Also, the insulation resistance is larger with the MKS4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The application where the CMK was clearly better was in the C13/C63 position of http://www.web-ee.com/Schematics/HeadphoneAMP/hpart.pdf which drive the mosfet gates.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lithos* 
_Ive got 2 WIMA MKS2 1uF caps and 2 WIMA MKS4 1uF caps. The MKS4 caps are bigger, but which one is better and what is the difference?_

 

What application will you be using them in?


----------



## Lithos

Quote:


 What application will you be using them in? 
 

Input capacitors for a cmoy. Actually Im already using 1uF MKS2 caps for my first cmoy that I made, but the hole spacing that I made on the PCB are just right for the smaller caps. Will it be worth it to drill new holes so that I can fit in the bigger caps?

 Oops, it seems that the MKS4 are 2.2uF. Sorry about the wrong info. So its between WIMA 1uF MKS2 and WIMA 2.2uf MKS4.

 Oh, btw I think I might of made the biggest cmoy ever(17cm x 10cm). I might post pictures later. Please don't laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It uses 2 NE5534AN chips and Im really impressed with the sound. Well this is the first headphone amp that ive ever heard so that might be why.


----------



## Sigurd Ruschkows

I would not use any MKS in the signal path.

 If you really need a cap in teh signal path is would be better to use
 a PP or PS cap. You could try a MKP2 or MKP4 or MKP10 if you 
 need to use WIMAs.
 If not, there are plenty of other good PP caps in the uF range.



 Sigurd


----------

